
A mysterious blood-clotting complication is killing coronavirus patients - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/A-mysterious-blood-clotting-complication-is-15218500.php
======
jelliclesfarm
I suspect the headline seems a tad click baitey...but the content is
interesting.

